# The "I didn't know that" thread...



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

My wife noticed a small feature with the indicators - if you press them lightly, but not sufficiently enough to 'clip' them on, you get a small indicaton (3 blinks) sufficient for lane changes on the motorway.

Her Mini has this feature, which I quite like but I didn't know that my TT also had it.

I'm sure this is mentioned in the manual somewhere - but being a bloke, I never read manuals.

What 'undocumented' features have you noticed?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

This "passing" feature on indicators is pretty well normal on most German cars. I really miss it when driving my GF's Honda.

Doesn't seem to work on BMW's though for some reason :lol: :lol:

I take you know that you can open and close the windows with your remote? Just hold the button down for a couple of seconds, don't release the button until the windows are fully open or closed.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep - my 51 plate A4 does the indicator and windows thing.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Aikidoka said:


> My wife noticed a small feature with the indicators - if you press them lightly, but not sufficiently enough to 'clip' them on, you get a small indicaton (3 blinks) sufficient for lane changes on the motorway.
> 
> Her Mini has this feature, which I quite like but I didn't know that my TT also had it.
> 
> ...


This is actually settable in DIS. You can turn it on and off. One of the first things I did when I got the car was turn it off 

C


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

If you pull the silver handle the door opens, which saves you having to climb out through the window.

:lol:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

CraigyTT said:


> Aikidoka said:
> 
> 
> > My wife noticed a small feature with the indicators - if you press them lightly, but not sufficiently enough to 'clip' them on, you get a small indicaton (3 blinks) sufficient for lane changes on the motorway.
> ...


Unfortunately, three blinks is hardly ever going to be enough notice. It's supposed to an indicator, i.e. before the manoeuvre. Advanced driving tuition will always recommend around six blinks before, say, a lane change. If I got a penny every time I saw a car simultaneously start a manoeuvre and indicate...

:?: So my key question here, is how can the setting of three blinks be extended (even four would be an improvement)? :?:

[and yes I know I could repeatedly tap the stalk but that's negating the point of a one-touch setting - and also a tap whilst still on cancels the indicator entirely]


----------



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

CraigyTT said:


> Aikidoka said:
> 
> 
> > My wife noticed a small feature with the indicators - if you press them lightly, but not sufficiently enough to 'clip' them on, you get a small indicaton (3 blinks) sufficient for lane changes on the motorway.
> ...


Yes, I'm very impressed with how much you can do through the DIS, just little touches, such as changing the one-touch windows and tone of the acoustic parking sensors. Every car I've had previously you've been stuck with the manufacturer's pre-programmed settings.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> :?: So my key question here, is how can the setting of three blinks be extended (even four would be an improvement)? :?:


Can this be done in DIS?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Doesn't seem to work on BMW's though for some reason :lol: :lol:


Thats Sooooooooo Funny But True


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> :?: So my key question here, is how can the setting of three blinks be extended (even four would be an improvement)? :?:


I don't think you can alter the number of blinks. If you turn the auto feature off you can partially hold the indicator stalk down for as many blinks as you want. As you can on many other cars.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

another feature is:

when you squirt the windscreen wipers the fan speed increase for the air to the windscreen.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

when you use the voice control to dial a phone number the fan slows down while you're saying the name and command for less background noise...


----------



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> I take you know that you can open and close the windows with your remote? Just hold the button down for a couple of seconds, don't release the button until the windows are fully open or closed.


Nope, didn't know that, so I had to pop out to the car just to try it out!


----------



## simpso (Aug 22, 2007)

I heard that if you unlock the car using the key in the door instead of the remote and then dont start the iginition, the alarm will sound after 15 seconds.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

if you move the gearstick up, left, right, up, down, right, left, down, up, down then press start+select you unlock a special difficulty level

This doesn't work with S-tronic obviously, but if you hold both DSG paddles down for ten seconds while starting the engine, you unlock the new special colours for your car


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

CraigyTT said:


> Aikidoka said:
> 
> 
> > My wife noticed a small feature with the indicators - if you press them lightly, but not sufficiently enough to 'clip' them on, you get a small indicaton (3 blinks) sufficient for lane changes on the motorway.
> ...


sorry this is probably a really dumb question but I've heard a lot of talk about this DIS system - um what is it?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You're looking at it. Driver Information System, right in the middle of the dashboard with fuel useage, radio info, air temp etc etc on it.


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok I do not have my TT yet,  but one of my fav' features of the Symphony radio in the A3 is the two programmable times for the traffic programme announcements (TP) to be recorded. So before I set off to/from the 'orifice' I can check the traffic announcements I missed at the touch of a button.

Does the TT symphony radio has this?


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

monkey_boy said:


> Ok I do not have my TT yet,  but one of my fav' features of the Symphony radio in the A3 is the two programmable times for the traffic programme announcements (TP) to be recorded. So before I set off to/from the 'orifice' I can check the traffic announcements I missed at the touch of a button.
> 
> Does the TT symphony radio has this?


Hi I also don't have my TT but the saddo that I am I bought the manual and yes the TT has the same feature.


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

> Hi I also don't have my TT but the saddo that I am I bought the manual and yes the TT has the same feature.


Don't be embarrassed...many here would have done the same thing if the idea had occurred to them :wink:

Thanks for confirmation though.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

VicTT said:


> You're looking at it. Driver Information System, right in the middle of the dashboard with fuel useage, radio info, air temp etc etc on it.


well that's what I thought but I didn't realise you could do all this other stuff on it - I've flicked through it but didn't spot any of this stuff that peeps are talking about :? more fiddling required  and reading the manual as well I guess!


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

So it's 3 w*nks or continuous w*nking, nothing in between. Oh well. If you fiddle with it long enough it will probably tell you which is the best engine, best colour, best style of wheel, how often to polish it.

And when you have done all that you'll have to think of something else to do with your right hand while you're driving. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

You can change the number of blinks for the Komfortblinker with a VAG-COM.


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

So, what other stuff can you do with vagcom?


----------



## sp (Jun 28, 2006)

If I break wind my wife's window seems to automatically open. Sniff-o-matic ?


----------



## WTM (Jun 5, 2007)

sp said:


> If I break wind my wife's window seems to automatically open. Sniff-o-matic ?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

If you jump on the anchors the hazards automatically come on.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Aikidoka said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > I take you know that you can open and close the windows with your remote? Just hold the button down for a couple of seconds, don't release the button until the windows are fully open or closed.
> ...


Yep...works a treat....



QuackingPlums said:


> If you jump on the anchors the hazards automatically come on.


Ooooh not tried that one yet.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

20T has a good feature, its able to reduce itself to a distant dot in the rear view mirror of the 3.2


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> 20T has a good feature, its able to reduce itself to a distant dot in the rear view mirror of the 3.2


Equally the 3.2 has the ability of increasing the headsize of the owner.... :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 20T has a good feature, its able to reduce itself to a distant dot in the rear view mirror of the 3.2
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Increases your tax bill too.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Increases your tax bill too.


And your petrol bill
And your Insurance premium
And your CO2 emissions

Shall I go on..... :roll:

But hey, Size isn't everything eh.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Tax = petrol bill, i have a fuel card.
Dont care about CO2 global warming is totally bollocks and nothing to do with cars. Insurance, no idea.

Also increases your street cred too :wink:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Dont care about CO2 global warming is totally bollocks and nothing to do with cars.


Its nothing to do with CO2 full stop. Arrrggghhhh ! You've got me started now.

What is the largest contributor of CO2 into the atmosphere ? Dont answer here.... i'm starting a new thread !


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

sp said:


> If I break wind my wife's window seems to automatically open. Sniff-o-matic ?


Funniest post I have seen for ages. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> 20T has a good feature, its able to reduce itself to a distant dot in the rear view mirror of the 3.2


And an award to the least imaginitive and most boring poster on the forum goes to Toshiba. [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep up its a joke - would you like me to slow down for you? :roll:


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Keep up its a joke - would you like me to slow down for you? :roll:


As a frequently berated 2.0 owner, I'd like to say here and now that I find at least some of Tosh's posts quite funny, even when he's pi$$ing on us turbo types.

8)

C


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

CraigyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Keep up its a joke - would you like me to slow down for you? :roll:
> ...


Oh don't encourage him.. :lol:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> CraigyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


The man needs no encouragement!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont berate, I niggle.

Its not the engine i dislike about it :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Where did I indicate that I didnt think it was a joke?

Have not changed my opinion though, neither did I say my comment was directed at all his posts, some of which can be informative and interesting.

Just a shame he can only think of one "joke". I get bored listening to the same joke no matter how funny it was the first time.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

You can vcheck if you have locked the car or not without even being by the car. Press the lock button on the fob, if the LED flashes once then its locked. If it flashes a few times it unlocked and somebodies probably nicked all your Fleetwood mac CD's.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

When you turn off the head unit (I have satnav, cannot confirm with other units) by holding down the power button, the DIS changes to the digital speed read out.

This is a nice touch - when you are opening it up on the country lanes or a track, or perhaps an ASDA car park you will want the pure driving experience.

I think the engineers realized that when the drivers turn off the head unit altogether they will also want the DIS streamlined for fast driving.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

The middle hole on in the cup-holder is for cans of redbull.... or cans of that size.
Alternatively a can of sure deoderant if you get a bit smelly on the move.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> This "passing" feature on indicators is pretty well normal on most German cars. I really miss it when driving my GF's Honda.
> 
> Doesn't seem to work on BMW's though for some reason :lol: :lol:
> 
> I take you know that you can open and close the windows with your remote? Just hold the button down for a couple of seconds, don't release the button until the windows are fully open or closed.


Sorry Fin but it does.

Issue with BMW is that the indicator stalk does not "click" up and down, it is spring loaded so that it always seems to centre itself, a gentle touch give 3 blinks, --- but--- to cancel the indication requires a gentle touch in the direction you are turning, -- NOT in the opposite direction. Bizare, I know but it works. Did in my E60 anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > This "passing" feature on indicators is pretty well normal on most German cars. I really miss it when driving my GF's Honda.
> ...


Think you missed the bmw joke there. :?


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Oh f***

Sorry if I'm a jelly brain

Must go and have another driiiiiink :mrgreen:


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> The middle hole on in the cup-holder is for cans of redbull.... or cans of that size.
> Alternatively a can of sure deoderant if you get a bit smelly on the move.


Or a stick of dynamite, in case you are featuring in a road runner cartoon


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Think you missed the bmw joke there. :?





TommyTippee said:


> Oh f***
> 
> Sorry if I'm a jelly brain
> 
> Must go and have another driiiiiink :mrgreen:




:lol:

:wink:


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

Thought I'd bring this thread back. Since I just got mine this past weekend and I can try them out...hehe. 



FinFerNan said:


> I take you know that you can open and close the windows with your remote? Just hold the button down for a couple of seconds, don't release the button until the windows are fully open or closed.


Is this option disabled on the new cars? I can't seem to get mine to work and in the manual it says that "For safety reasons, you cannot use the remote to control to open/close the windows."



DeanTT said:


> You can vcheck if you have locked the car or not without even being by the car. Press the lock button on the fob, if the LED flashes once then its locked. If it flashes a few times it unlocked and somebodies probably nicked all your Fleetwood mac CD's.


I can't seem to verify this. Does it really work? How do you go about trying this out. I press once and the light blinks once. If I hold a bit...the light keeps blinking.


----------

